# Advantage of EVF over optical vf



## The_Traveler (May 1, 2013)

I shoot in a lot of really contrasty, mixed light situations.
With an EVF, when you dial in the EC, the resulting image is visible.
An enormous, enormous help.

Just got my OMD 5 with the Panasonic 12-35; with strap and lens hood, it weighs 1 lb 13.5 oz.
The equivalent D700 and 24/70 weighs 5 lbs. 

Holy smokes, what a difference that ~3 lbs makes.
I fell in love 10 seconds after starting it up.
Now to learn it.

Next will buy the 70-200 equivalent.


----------



## gsgary (May 1, 2013)

Give me an optical veiwfinder any day of the weekend better still rangefinder


----------



## Ron Evers (May 1, 2013)

Welcome to the club Lew.

I have the same camera plus native zooms covering 14 to 200 in three lenses plus primes 14, 19, 30 & 45.

You are going to love the m4/3 format.


----------



## Derrel (May 1, 2013)

Oddly, here's Michael Reichmann's article entitled "Why I Hate Electronic Viewfinders"...

Why I Hate EVFs

He says the exact opposite about shooting in contrasty lighting scenarios...

He's been using the SONY NEX cameras a lot lately while he winters-over down in Mexico during the cold months.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 1, 2013)

I have used both Optical and Electronic view finders ... there are benefits to both.

I loved the OVF from my Canon new F-1.
I disliked the OVF in the APS-C digital cameras ... I was considering a FF digital because of that.
I like the EVF in my Sony for it's exposure liveview ... though it does not have the dynamic range I do not mind it.
A split/micro prism screen would be nice also.
Maybe a 10gagillion pixel EVF with dynamic range equal to my human eye may come one day.

... ah, I have lost track of what I am writing.


----------



## usayit (May 1, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Oddly, here's Michael Reichmann's article entitled "Why I Hate Electronic Viewfinders"...
> 
> Why I Hate EVFs
> 
> ...



Maybe the wrong approach is generalize EVFs...   There are crappy OVF too.

There advantages to Different types of viewfinders.


----------



## cgw (May 2, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Oddly, here's Michael Reichmann's article entitled "Why I Hate Electronic Viewfinders"...
> 
> Why I Hate EVFs
> 
> ...



He's blown hot and cold on EVFs. Besides, as he admits, that's a hellishly contrasty scene unlike most of what he shoots in San Miguel Allende. He's fond of the NEX 7 and was an early adopter, so it's a bit odd to kvetch about it after playing with the camera since fall 2011.

The Fuji X-E1 EVF isn't half bad.


----------

